# Dealing with a professor who's annoying



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have this professor for an algebra class I'm taking. The first class was today, and she is extremely annoying to the point where I want to strangle her (and I've never felt that way about a teacher before.) She's in-your-face, abrasive, and just plain irritating.

She said today that she calls on the 'shy' people. "The shyer you are, the more I'm going to call on you." Umm okay, ($(%*$. I *don'**t *want to be called on that much, and odds are, she's going to pick up on that I'm quiet and shy, and make my life a living hell.

On the other hand, in order to switch to a different teacher, I have to have her sign the add/drop form, and that will pretty much clue her in on how much I dislike her. I want to avoid a confrontation, but I also know I can't get through 2 months of this, I'll go crazy.

What to do? :um My next class isn't until Thursday, so I'll have to make a decision by then.


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

I had a teacher like that once, and here's what I did. I would make a point of raising my hand to answer a question or to ask a question at the beginning of each class. That way, yeah, I had to talk, but it was on my terms. And since I was the very first one, it's like it would stick in her mind that 'oh, she's already spoken up,' and she would never call on me. That way I didn't have to sit there shaking like a leaf all class period worrying that she would call on me next. I had already gotten it over with. It also tricked her into thinking that I wasn't shy, since I spoke up before anyone else. I can honestly say she didn't pick on me nearly as much as the others.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> I have this professor for an algebra class I'm taking. The first class was today, and she is extremely annoying to the point where I want to strangle her (and I've never felt that way about a teacher before.) She's in-your-face, abrasive, and just plain irritating.
> 
> She said today that she calls on the 'shy' people. "The shyer you are, the more I'm going to call on you." Umm okay, ($(%*$. I *don'**t *want to be called on that much, and odds are, she's going to pick up on that I'm quiet and shy, and make my life a living hell.
> 
> ...


i ALWAYS register for my classes well in advance, and i go on ratemyprofessors.com. i am the type of person who requires a teacher to stay after class with me for a half hour after class ends pretty much after every class because sometimes i dont catch on. all but one of my professors in my 1 year of college and 36 credits have been EXCEPTIONAL. i just got home from my bio lab and i talked to the teacher and another student girl for an hour after class(hey ive got nothing better to do and i needed some help on what we learned.


----------



## locsaf (Sep 3, 2009)

,


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

She *did *say that if I didn't like her personality, that I should probably leave the class right now.

Right now I'm on the fence about it. I've filled out an add-drop form to switch to a different class, but I have to have the teacher sign it. I'm going to go to that other class on Thursday, and see if I like it. If I do, I'll just drop the other class, and that'll be the end of it.

(I was mistaken that the current professor had to sign it, it has to be the professor of the class I'm switching to.)


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, I went on rateyourprofessor.com, and found 13 negative responses. It turns out that she's even worse than I imagined: arrives late to class every day, doesn't believe in calculators, assigns nicknames and makes fun of students, lectures for minutes at a time about her social life and other people's social lives, half the class will drop out by the time mid-semester rolls around. No thanks.  I'm switching to a different professor.

I also found the professor I was going to switch to, and she got a very high rating. So it looks like I'm going to switch to her; I'll go to that class, get my add/drop paper signed, and then after class I'll drop it in registration. I won't even have to go back to that horrible professor.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> i ALWAYS register for my classes well in advance, and i go on ratemyprofessors.com. i am the type of person who requires a teacher to stay after class with me for a half hour after class ends pretty much after every class because sometimes i dont catch on. all but one of my professors in my 1 year of college and 36 credits have been EXCEPTIONAL. i just got home from my bio lab and i talked to the teacher and another student girl for an hour after class(hey ive got nothing better to do and i needed some help on what we learned.





WintersTale said:


> Well, I went on rateyourprofessor.com, and found 13 negative responses. It turns out that she's even worse than I imagined: arrives late to class every day, doesn't believe in calculators, assigns nicknames and makes fun of students, lectures for minutes at a time about her social life and other people's social lives, half the class will drop out by the time mid-semester rolls around. No thanks.  I'm switching to a different professor.
> 
> I also found the professor I was going to switch to, and she got a very high rating. So it looks like I'm going to switch to her; I'll go to that class, get my add/drop paper signed, and then after class I'll drop it in registration. I won't even have to go back to that horrible professor.


good luck man. i am happy with all of my professors this semester. i had my first week this week and met all but one of them. the professor makes all of the difference. my math teacher stayed after with me today because i had concerns and told me to come visit her any time during her office hours.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Just wanted to say that the situation is resolved. Switched to a different professor a week ago, and I'm really happy with her. She's a great teacher.

I feel bad for all the people who had to suffer the other professor's wrath, though.


----------

